# Introducing Caz



## MamaCaz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi there,
We're new to the Havanese Forum. Caz is 5 month old now. I apologize for the August photo, but I haven't had great success photographing him since he's often on the move and he's mostly black. Any tips for photographing black puppies?! 
- Sharon


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Sharon & Caz! I am a Bay Area Havanese mommy too! Caz is darling ~ he looks like a stuffed animal with his beautiful eyes and cute nose - love his face! :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Caz!

Sharon, I think I met you at Cecilia's house at a recent playdate - it is good to see you on the forum! 

Scout is also black and another forum member told me she lightens her photos and then sharpens them up. I've been doing that with my "black dog" photos and it seems to help a lot. Other than that, photographing them in sunlight helps too. 

We have quite a few excellent photographers (not me!) on the Forum, so hopefully you will get some really good tips!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sharon and :welcome:! Your little Caz is so very cute! I wish I had tips for you on how to take pictures of a dark dog, but I'm not sure what you could do other than lightening pictures like Jane suggested above... that and bribing your puppy to sit and stay with a treat... I've been known to resort to that once or twice.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Sharon and Caz and :welcome: to the forum. 

I think that black dogs photograph great outdoors, especially on the grass, they just look so striking against the green grass background. By the way, Caz is an absolute doll.

I am from San Francisco too, where in the Bay Area are you?


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome Sharon & Caz!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Sharon & Caz - what a beauty!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Oh my...how cute is he?

I have trouble photographing my light dog so no ideas on tips...perhaps MM will post ideas for both of us??? hint hint....

Enjoy the boards and your buddy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Sharon and Caz......I have a black "granddog", Zoey, who is currently staying with us and getting pictures is tough, for sure! I guess, trying natural light through windows or outside in bright shade would be the best. Indoor direct flash photography doesn't seem to work to well. Glad to have you aboard!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome. He's another cutie!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes natural light is the best, and + up the Av setting on your camera.

It's the dark en ligth dogs that are difficult to put on paper....with white dogs the problem is that the camera wants to have a shorter shutterspeed and therefor pictures are often underexposed, when you adjust it, it's often overexposed with the colours around the dog Ok but the dog is simply to brigtht!!
It's a lot of practise with trial and error!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oops...I pushed the button to quick!!!!! Your little Caz is very cute cute. I just want to hug him and give him kissess. I really like the name too. I am sure you will learn alot here and have fun as well. I can not help you with the photography part not too good myself!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Yes natural light is the best, and + up the Av setting on your camera.
> 
> It's the dark en ligth dogs that are difficult to put on paper....with white dogs the problem is that the camera wants to have a shorter shutterspeed and therefor pictures are often underexposed, when you adjust it, it's often overexposed with the colours around the dog Ok but the dog is simply to brigtht!!
> It's a lot of practise with trial and error!


Welcome Sharon and Caz-hope to meet you at one of the SF area playdates. The light one is mine (Oliver) and the black is his brother (Tucker) my friends Hav.
Yes it is just trial and error! Thank God for digital cameras! I take alot and delete most photos. Sometimes I get a great shot but I get more :frusty: (but I love havs and photography)
Caz is adorable!
Sally


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome Sharon and Caz glad you found the form its a great place.With lots of great advise you will get very educated here that is for sure.As for taking picture there are pros here for that too Im sure they will answer your questions lol and the best way in my eyes is practice and take lots of pictures and post them here:biggrin1: then we can see what if any you are doing wrong"KIDDING":biggrin1: But we will get to see Cazound: ound: what a cute face he has


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Sharon and Caz!
He has the sweetest face and eyes! I think you did a great job with that picture, so maybe if you remember how you took that one, we can see some more great pics of him soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! He is such a cutie, as to photographing black dogs... yikes, their eyes is the part you usually lose!

Amanda

BTW, I love your screen name!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sharon, welcome to the forum. Caz is adorable. I think black pups are beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Sharon and Caz! When I saw the pic of him my 1st thought was, "How did she get such a great shot of her black pup?" I have a black one, too, so I know how hard it is to get a good one that doesn't look like a black "blob" if they're sitting still. Or a black "smear/streak" if they're moving. It is very frustrating! Like Sally said, "Yes it is just trial and error! Thank God for digital cameras! I take alot and delete most photos."

He is adorable! Good job on this pic!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Sharon, and welcome to the Forum!! Caz is beautiful!! I live in Marin . Where are you in the Bay Area? This forum is a great resource and filled with wonderful people. Enjoy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Sharon and Caz. Caz is adorable. Where in the Bay Area are you? I'm just outside the Bay Area. 
As for photographic tips, I have none. I think I'm the world's worst photographer, hence the fact that here are very few photos of my girls on this site!  

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Sharon & Caz! Your baby is adorable.....can't wait to see more pics of him as he has grown! We are a chatty bunch but we're fun! Hey I like that Mama Caz.....reminds me of the 60's group....MaMa's & Pa Pa's with MaMa Cass! Thanks for sharing your joy!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi!

What a cutie = looks just like my Ollie did when he was a babe!

We have an active group who do puppy play dates in the east bay - danville san ramon area! Are you close?

I have the same car seat!! Two of my boys share it at times - and that works!!

Welcome


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sharon!:wave:
Your little Caz is a real sweetie!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, how sweet is Caz!! That tiny face, awww do I miss that... I really love how this community is growing... The only downside is that it is just too darn hard to keep up with all the posts


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sharon & Caz,

Here's a link , and another that I've found quite informative with regards to photographing the darker dog.

Hope this helps.

Regards, from a relative newbie to the forum himself.
*'Lo*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

'Lo~ Thanks for the links! Perhaps something there will help me get more than a "black blob" when I try to take Tori's picture.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Sharon and Caz! Caz looks like such a sweet boy. I wish I could help you with the photography questions, but I'm clueless with a camera. Looking forward to more pictures of your boy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Sharon, 
Good to see you on the forum. We met at Cecilia's. Caz is a cutie. My Benji has black coat too and it is often difficult to get his pictures. He has very expressive eyes and I wish I could capture his expression. I take lots of pictures too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:welcome: You couldn't have come to a friendlier place!! Caz is such a cutie pie! I'm camera-lame, so no help there. I also thank God for digitals. You can take hundreds of pictures and only keep the ones that come out!


----------



## MamaCaz (Oct 2, 2007)

*photos*

Thanks for all of your greetings! I am very excited to have somewhere to connect with other Havanese owners. I think all of your puppy photos look great, so I am encouraged to keep trying.  
Sharon (MamaCaz)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, 'Lo, love the new signature. Brilliant!


----------

